# Word | Formularfeldeingabe übernehmen



## LN5 (1. Dezember 2005)

hallo ihr..

ich möchte, dass Textfelder in meinem Formular den Wert eines anderes Textfeldes automatisch übernehmen. Also wenn ich im ersten Feld XY schreibe, möchte ich, dass andere Felder automatisch den Wert XY haben..

Wie realisiere ich das?

Danke..


----------



## WaGutSo (17. Dezember 2005)

Hier eine mögliche Lösung:

Nehmen wir an auf Deinem Formular befinden sich die Formularfelder
  Text1; Text2; Text3 und Text4.
Das Feld Text1 ist das Feld in das der Wert eingetragen wird.

Schreibe z. B.  folgendes Makro in das Dokument:


```
Sub Felderfüllen()
  With ThisDocument
    .FormFields("Text2").Result = .FormFields("Text1").Result
    .FormFields("Text3").Result = .FormFields("Text1").Result
    .FormFields("Text4").Result = .FormFields("Text1").Result
  End With
End Sub
```

Für das Feld Text1 setzt Du die Eigenschafte (vorher Formularschutz aufheben):
  Makro ausführen bei beenden: Felderfüllen - oder der Name Deines Maktos
  Feldeinstellungen Textmarke: Text1
  Feldeinstellungen beim Verlassen berechnen aktivieren
  Feldeinstellungen Eingabe zulassen aktivieren

Für die übrigen Felder Textmarke: Text2 bis Text4, Eingabe zulassen würde ich deaktivieren.

Formularschutz wieder aktivieren und Testen. Beim Verlassen vom Feld Text1 wir der Inhalt in die übrigen Felder übernommen.

Viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------

